# Free webmail server with no limit



## mafia97 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have bought a domain and I dont plan to build a website just yet, but i want to use the domain name in emails e.g myname@mysite.com and i need to create 5 such emails with no limit at all.
i searched for free webmail servers but all had limit of data transfer or number of mails per day.
Is there a free option which i can use for a year or shall i go with hostgator server , which would cost me $60 above a year?
Please tell your options, thanks guys .


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 31, 2013)

Hah! Free mail server, very funny. The closest you're going to get to "free" is hosting it yourself which requires a mail server and a static (or mostly static but I don't recommend it) IP which on the face of it really isn't free. I don't think you're going to find any of this for "free". I think you're dreaming.


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay,  then i should go for hostgator


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 31, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> Okay,  then i should go for hostgator



You should go with a reputable service that has a lot of good reviews. HostGator doesn't look ideal.

http://www.whoishostingthis.com/hosting-reviews/hostgator/


----------



## mafia97 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have my one site on their hosting,  hosting is good enough for me


----------



## shovenose (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll give you a limited hosting account for $1/month so you can use email  just PM!


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 31, 2013)

Windows Live custom domains... I use them and they don't have limits.

As long as you have DNS control over your MX entries and such it's very easy to get it up and running. 

Simply sign up, then go to your reigstrar and plug in the info into the right fields, and then follow the Windows Live custom domains prompts and you should be able to access your email within a few minutes to an hour.

Speed depends on DNS propagation and such.


BTW I HIGHLY recommend using Cloudflare for your DNS since it's super easy to switch hosts and once stuff's setup at the registrar to point to cloudflare you never have to go to your registrar's page again, it also ensures your site stays online during transfers! Cloudflare is also a CDN and accellerator as well. Very nice service. 

BTW cloudflare does not do hosting though. They are just a DNS and CDN provider.


----------

